# ping Trier



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

First of all, thank you to all of you who have contributed to the Germany touring, especially the Moselle valley. 

Hopefully we shall be there next week.we will be going from Ypres to Trier initially. I have been looking through the postings on the Stellplatze in Trier and am confused!! It doesn't take much!!


One says the stellplatze by the bus station is rubbish. Another says there is one right in the centre. Is this Treviris and is it the same one that you put 20 euros on the card when you go in for showers, electricity, toilets etc. 

I've made a note of all the stellplatze mention3d and am now going to find them in the Bord Atlas.

Val


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Val, I know nothing about Trier but, have you got a place at Ypres ? We had 2 attempts four weeks ago but it was full both times. We eventually booked via the phone and got in last week for 2 nights only. We've never had to book there before but it is busy this year and it' s a long trek to be turned away !

They said they would not even put us on the campsite but, last week, there were several vans there as well as empty places but still people were turned away. V. odd as the campsite is well protected with rubber matting so not likely to be damaged by vans.

G


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Haven't been there, but this place has been recommended as being good http://www.vonnell.de/uebernachtung/wohnmobilstellplatz


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Treviris is the one close to Town, it's on the banks of the river and next door to a campsite and bar/restaurant.

You load the card and pay for shower, electrics etc.

They take bread orders of an evening for delivery the next day also.

The Stellplatze is nothing flash but close to Town walking or cycling and reasonble quiet at the end closest to the campsite.

Food and drink next door at the campsite bar are very reasonable also.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Val,
Yes, the Treviris stellplatz is the one that you are talking about. Stayed there about 3 weeks ago - it's 'ok' - just not the sort of place we like to stay - just too big! However, it's clean & tidy and a relatively easy walk into the town (perhaps 1Km or so?).

The nicest places we stayed on our Mosel trip were Wintrich, Kinheim, Zell(Kaimt) & Urzig. To be sure of a spot we have to be there by 2pm at the latest so be prepared!

By the way, the wine we enjoyed the most was the Riesling Spatlese Trocken by Marx in Wintrich. Went to buy a couple of cases from the weingut on our last day and they were closed!!! See Marx Weingut

Have a great trip!
Bill
P.S. If you want to visit Cochem go very early to get a parking place - we got there at 10:30 and there was nowhere to park!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

G. We have been booked in at the Ypres campsite from about March. We are going with the Mirage owners club.

Thanks Bellabee. That looks interesting. I will investigate further and see how near it is to Trier centre.

Thanks orridge and Bill. It's all looking very interesting. I saw this one on someone's blog. 

Thanks also Bill for the wine recommendation. I have noted it. We celebrated our 70th. Last year at L'Enclume in Cartmel and had the most fantastic wine from J.J. Prum at Bernstell-Wehlen, so we want to go there as well. 
Have noted Cochem. 

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. I've looked at both the sites. The wine place certainly looks the better of the two. It reads in the Bord atlas that the wine place is nearer to the Porta ***** than Treveris. 

Val


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Val

If you go to Trier make sure that you visit the Cathedral, WOW.

Martin


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks,Martin. Will do.

Did you stay at Trier?

Val


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Trier , largest place.you get to gate get ,card issued , this you then load at log cabin / office with money for electric ,showers, WC or water. be careful if you have a shower the thingy eats your credit. cassette rinse is free. on leaving put card in charges you for timer stayed.

block paving floor with grass in between.

nothing special, near river , though close to town , lidl and aldi close too.

john


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks so much John.

A campsite had been mentioned. Is it better to stay on the Stellplatze.

Val


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

don't know which one you mean but one i mentioned is fine , also if you use the electric it seemed to be more economical to use fridge on onboard gas than use the electric, we just used the leccy to charge our battery bikes and van battery's


regards 

john


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We always like to stay on the von Nell stellplatz when in Trier. It's idyllic, has a restaurant/wine tasting on site and is a 15 minute walk into town.n it's in the area of Trier where they used to keep the animals destined for the amphitheater.

You get electric and water but have to dump in town. We find it atmospheric and peaceful

http://www.vonnell.de/uebernachtung/wohnmobilstellplatz

Trier is just great


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you Meavy. I must admit that this is the one we liked but we weren't sure how far out of Trier it was. 

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Meavy
Just to let you know we are off to the von Nellstellplatz tomorrow. We're at Bogny sur Meuse now. In France. Lovely place right on the banks of the river.

I am making the most of my 3 mobile mifi as I don't know when we'll get wifi in Germany, on the Moselle etc.

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Martin
We're at Bogny sur Meuse on the way to Trier and parked next to a Flair.

I'm afraid my curiosity got the better of me, so after a wine I've been to ask him if he was Martin who wrote on MHF's. He was not amused. I was told he was not and he carried on putting his bike into his garage!! He does obviously have a personalised number plate but couldn't make out yours from the avitar. That's the first and last time I'lll approach a Flair MH owner!!!

Val


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We stayed on the great stellplatz at Neumagen Yachthafen and had a boat trip into Trier. A great day out, two hours or so in Trier and cost €23 per person.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Have a great time in Trier, Val. When we were there once in August I think they had a wine festival going on. My goodness, did we have fun!

The only thing they don't have is dumping facilities but you can do that in town near the McDonalds. They will tell you exactly where.

Gute Reise!
PS the Saar Valley is equally lovely in our opinion - just adjacent - with pretty towns like Saarburg and cycle rides along the river


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We stayed at a small site about 1Km from the Roman Amphitheatre. Up the hill and turn right, clearly signposted.

Its in a vineyard owned by the G F Von Nell family

Sat Nav N 49 44.130 E 6 39.550

Elevation 158m

Address Im Tiergarten 13, 54295 Treves, Germany 

Superb meal with the family in the evening and as for the wine, it was wonderful.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

That's the one, Andrew and Shirley.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Meave, Andrew and Shirley
Is that both the grey water and cassette, Maeve. We planned to be there from Tomorrow till Monday morning. We have two cassettes so that shouldn't be a problem, but I did wonder about the grey water. 

Val


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

I reckon you'll find somewhere for the grey out in the rural suburb!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks. That's what we thought!

Val


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.vonnell.de/uebernachtung/wohnmobilstellplatz

This place mentioned above is where we stayed last year for two nights. Wonderful little bar restaurant on site and about a Km walk into town.

No real hills on the walk into town.

As the website shows it's on a Vineyard and we found it quite superb and very quiet and peaceful..

And if you like German wines you have arrived in heaven.

Al .... 8)


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks Al. Off there now! Hope. There's a spot after all these great reviews.

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks Al. Off there now! Hope. There's a spot after all these great reviews.

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi all
Just an update on the Von Nell Stellplatz.

It is a super place to stay. We were there for 4 nights.

Just be aware that the restaurant is only open Wednesday to Saturday and it would be best tobook, especially on a Saturday. We were all set to have a meal there and they were fully booked. 

We did do a wine toadying and bought some wine!

As has been said already, there is nowhere for waste water or for the toilet cassettes. 

And yes, Martin, the cathedral was WOW!

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi all
Just an update on the Von Nell Stellplatz.

It is a super place to stay. We were there for 4 nights.

Just be aware that the restaurant is only open Wednesday to Saturday and it would be best tobook, especially on a Saturday. We were all set to have a meal there and they were fully booked. 

We did do a wine toadying and bought some wine!

As has been said already, there is nowhere for waste water or for the toilet cassettes. 

And yes, Martin, the cathedral was WOW!

Val


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Where are you off to next, Val?
We love that corner of Germany.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

My I pad has gone silly! It won't delete. This is the third time. Fingers crossed. We left Trier on Monday. Stopped at the TUV to get the u welt plakette. Not sure of the spelling. Ours hadn't arrived from Berlin when we left. We got a green one. We have a Rapido 986M an 05. 

Then we set off for the Moselle. We couldn't get on any of the Stellplatz or campsites, they were so busy. We ended up going to the town where we used to live, Usingen, in the Taunus at a campsite and met up with friends. Today we've come to Bacharach on the Stellplatz and we are on the front row watching the boats go by on the Rhine. 

Tomorrow we are making our way to Berlin where we are staying with friends. Then down to the Bodensee and into France to visit friends near Toulouse. We cross back to the UK on 23rd. November. 

The weather is not good, rain for the last three days.

I do enjoy Germany.

Val


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Shame about the rain, Val. 

Have you visited the Harz mountains? We particularly liked the places in the former East Germany which are now being done up sympathetically. Towns like Quedlinburg where we were amazed to see a Farrow and Ball shop, and Wernigerode where we made a pleasant excursion on the narrow track steam train.

So much to see and enjoy. We make a point of hunting down the spas where you can spend a very happy aftenoon and often a reasonable overnight on the stellplatz attached.

Have fun
Susan


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Susan we're on the camp site at Limburg. We decided to come on and we shall stay until Monday. We are right by the river. I shall be doing some washing tomorrow! What a lovely quaint town. We have actually planned our route to Quedlinburg and Goslar on our way to Berlin. It was such a scenic route up here from Bacharach on the minor roads. 

It's been fine today. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Val


----------

